# Help! Q8400 & 560ti



## dennis20014 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys

Need help with possible settings to overclock my system.

I realize the q8400 isn't the best quad, but I'm going to be upgrading to new mobo/processor in about a month but I want to see this current setup go out with a bang.

My specs are as such

Q8400 @ 2.8ghz (OC'd by like .2 lol)
560ti
4GB of RAM DDR2

Evga 680i SLI mobo


My old E6600 was able to OC to 3.3ghz .

I will admit, when it comes to OC, I'm pretty noobish, it took me a long time to get that right without getting BSOD.

I need step by step tutorial lol


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Dennis 
here is a OC guide that i have used its bit out dated but its basically the samething just think of it as a new hard ware 
Overclocking Guide - Overclockers Forums 

What exactly are you trying to OC just the processor or the RAM and Graphics card?


----------



## dennis20014 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I was just wanting to oc the processor, but if I have been informed right, you still have to change all the voltages (least with the RAM) to make them all run copacetic lol


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

First can your psu handle it?
Second is your psu a good make?

How to overclock

go into the BIOS
Raise the fsb by 10MHz save and boot to windows
If you get into windows ok reapeat the above
If you get a bsod whilst going into windows raise the vcore slightly.
make sure the ram speed does not go over its rated speed (which it will do when you raise the fsb.
Set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states for the ram.
After you have raised the FSB by 60Mhz test for one hour with OCCT or prime95

repeat increasing the FSB and following the about until you get to an overclock you are happy with

do not let the cpu go over 60 degrees at full load. Monitor whilst running prime 95 or OCCT with real temp.

Thats a basic overclock, if you get stuck let us know.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

i am going to agree with brucelee on taking baby steps when OC specially with RAM 
CHeck the latency on Manufacturer's website for your model of RAM make sure you are not over doing that as well.


----------



## dennis20014 (Apr 22, 2008)

My PSU is a

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W

I'll report back here when I have done some more tests.

Thanks for all the info and tips in advanced!


----------

